# instrumental guitar music



## childed (Jul 15, 2017)

wanna share here my new short trio.
i played all instruments by myself.
it's not masterly, i haven't illusions ))
thanks in advance for any kind of critique about composition in this piece of music.
cheers!


----------



## Alexanbar (May 11, 2016)

It can be transformed to a song by replacing a guitar to voice.
Perhaps the strings may be added


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

I like this song, both the melody and the performance and arrangement. The melody is easy to understand but still not trivial or old.


----------



## childed (Jul 15, 2017)

Alexanbar said:


> It can be transformed to a song by replacing a guitar to voice.
> Perhaps the strings may be added


yes, most of my compositions are same to a songs.
it's came from my past rock-poetry life.
to old for it now.
i've self-learned a few last years of a music harmony/theory/composition/analyses/orchestration etc. 
can't add some other instruments to the arrangement, 'cos i like only live sounds.
so, trying to do some music with guitars/bass/drums only.
it's only i can play for now. 
we haven't other musicians in my old forest corner %)
thank you!


----------



## childed (Jul 15, 2017)

KjellPrytz said:


> I like this song, both the melody and the performance and arrangement. The melody is easy to understand but still not trivial or old.


oh!
it's my most lovely part of a composition - motiff development.

have listened your music shared here.
Progression for Piano and Cello - have listen few times. not boring. very transparent thing.

cheers.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I liked the Duo portions best, without the drums!


----------



## childed (Jul 15, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I liked the Duo portions best, without the drums!


it's the minor trio in 6/8.
was think a lot how to do good bridge to it.
it has a "kitchen" sounddesign with room verb.


----------



## Timothy (Jul 19, 2017)

childed said:


> wanna share here my new short trio.
> i played all instruments by myself.
> it's not masterly, i haven't illusions ))
> thanks in advance for any kind of critique about composition in this piece of music.
> cheers!


This sounds beautiful, thank you for sharing


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Timothy said:


> This sounds beautiful, thank you for sharing


It is really pretty and soothing, almost new age-ish perhaps?

I think I'd like it better without drums, to give it more space. I feel like drums hold the music too tight in most music, not like the sparse percussion as is found in Classical which I much prefer.


----------



## Timothy (Jul 19, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> It is really pretty and soothing, almost new age-ish perhaps?
> 
> I think I'd like it better without drums, to give it more space. I feel like drums hold the music too tight in most music, not like the sparse percussion as is found in Classical which I much prefer.


No, it sounds jazzy to me. The groove at the end is very post-surf type of jazz, it compliments the guitar very well


----------



## childed (Jul 15, 2017)

Timothy said:


> it sounds jazzy to me.


i study the drums with the book by Peter Erskine (big fan of Weather Report).
it book gives some "swung" in my music )))
i prefer Generalbass conception for a bassline, in general, harmony is a classical.


----------



## childed (Jul 15, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I feel like drums hold the music too tight in most music, not like the sparse percussion as is found in Classical which I much prefer.


classical music has a harmonious pulse.
so, no need drums for rhythm and groove.
it uses here mostly for accents or for artistic image creation.
modern music haven't such pulse very often.
so, they urgently need a rhythm.
i try to use soft drums for contrast with just a harmonious pulse.
cymbals also gives to me hi frequency.
guitars has darkened sound, and i haven't any other to lay upper than 10khz.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

childed said:


> classical music has a harmonious pulse.
> so, no need drums for rhythm and groove.
> it uses here mostly for accents or for artistic image creation.
> modern music haven't such pulse very often.
> ...


I really like your technique on all the instruments, but especially your Bass tone. What kind of Bass are you using? It's very punchy!


----------



## childed (Jul 15, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> What kind of Bass are you using? It's very punchy!


following basschain was used for recording:
warwick corvette bubinga bass guitar -> vintage tube bass head Ampeg V4 -> Carvin 4*10" cab -> Sennheiser MD421 mic -> tube preamp Affinity.
while mixing i use one famous trick for bass guitar + bass drum.
it is amazing tube-era gears Pultec EQ + LA2 leveler.


----------

